# Commute backpack recommendations



## thefollen (9 May 2012)

Greetings,

After a couple of years' good service it's time to retire my backpack.

In my last couple of (and current) contracts it's required I bring my laptop. It's stopping me from cycling in due to lack of space, holes and no waterproofing.

Ideally as a commuter pack I'd like something able to house (at maximum):

- Change of clothes (jeans, t-shirt, socks, boxers etc)
- 15'' laptop w/keyboard, power supply, mouse and potentially some other small bits
- Pair of shoes
- Small lunchbox or lunch in a bag (usually a sandwich and a couple of fruit items)
- Keys/phone/wallet
- Tyre levers, small pump, inner tubes, lights, few loose pound coins--- the usual bike stuff
- Compact rain jacket (doesn't take much space to be honest)
- Rubber chicken (actually this isn't completely necessary)

- Compartments would be nice also- to keep laptop separate.

- Protection from rain required.

Not interested in panniers, would like to keep it on my back.

Any recommendations?


----------



## calibanzwei (9 May 2012)

Some good suggestions in here...

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/recommend-me-a-rucksack.100220/


----------



## thefollen (9 May 2012)

calibanzwei said:


> Some good suggestions in here...
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/recommend-me-a-rucksack.100220/


 
Great, thanks. I'll have a butcher's :-)


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2012)

Looking at a fair size for laptop and shoes - say 25 litres. I have a Decathlon Forclas 25 litre one with the aero back. Used it for a couple of uears until my shoulder got busted, so I use panniers now - prefer them for commuting as you can carry much more weight if necessary.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

I'd stick the bike stuff in a small saddle pack. I've been using a Deuter Bike 1 for a few years and have had no problems at all with it. First backpack I've had where I don't need to worry about rain (it's got a raincover in a pocket) and it'll hold all the stuff you list.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 May 2012)

I use one of these
http://www.outdoor-ranger.co.uk/vaude-bike-alpin-air-305-backpack-p-19784.html?currency=GBP&amp;language=gb
although mine is a couple of years old so slightly different (better I think as it has more compartments than this link).

comes with a rain cover (which is impenetrable but a little "billowy" if you don't fit it correctly) in bright orange with reflectors.

the rigid frame stop the build of of heat and also stops heavy stuff...like laptops, from diggin into your back. In addition it lifts the pack off of your back and so it feels less like a burden and more like a gillet.
Has five main compartments and dozens of smaller pockets, stash zips, lashing points a harness for a helmet and vented side (mesh) pockets for wet stuff.

I've pictured it holding a HUGE laptop along with the laptop bag, the internal compartments unzip (pics) to allow a single tunnel pocket for large objects

has secure Wallet,phone pocket (and MPS slot. side zips (on harness) for loose change) and a separate compartment for all manner of rubber fowl

perfect companion.

Chair is optional


----------



## The Eco Worrier (9 May 2012)

J J, doesn't the chair slow you down a bit??


----------



## jonny jeez (9 May 2012)

The Eco Worrier said:


> J J, doesn't the chair slow you down a bit??


 Just edited to add the chair as an option...


----------



## runner (9 May 2012)

Could never get on with a rucksack..always seemed of balance...so now I use one of these beauties....highly recommended
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/...igin=pla&kw=&gclid=CO6ilvz9868CFUxlfAodOFB5ZA


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2012)

wot User said. except I got mine off him!


----------



## thefollen (10 May 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I use one of these
> http://www.outdoor-ranger.co.uk/vaude-bike-alpin-air-305-backpack-p-19784.html?currency=GBP&amp;language=gb
> although mine is a couple of years old so slightly different (better I think as it has more compartments than this link).
> 
> ...


 
Looks pretty decent!

From the other thread, this could have potential also:

http://www.webtogs.co.uk/Lowe_Alpine_Airzone_Active_28_560.html


----------



## jonny jeez (10 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1841797, member: 45"]Get a crumpler messenger bag off eBay. Cavernous -will hold far more than a rucksack.[/quote]
If it helps. I looked at messanger bags as well and was impressed by their volume.

but..I also like to use a rucksack for other activities and i dont think a messenger bag is quite the right look for a walk in the hills...or an MTB ride along the single track.

So I went for a more versatile...or perhaps multifunctional... option.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 May 2012)

thefollen said:


> Looks pretty decent!
> 
> From the other thread, this could have potential also:
> 
> http://www.webtogs.co.uk/Lowe_Alpine_Airzone_Active_28_560.html


looks like they are out of stock...Amazon have some for around £50 though.

I cant vouch for Low alpine but it does have a rigid frame which makes tons of difference.


----------



## Norm (10 May 2012)

thefollen said:


> Looks pretty decent!
> 
> From the other thread, this could have potential also:
> 
> http://www.webtogs.co.uk/Lowe_Alpine_Airzone_Active_28_560.html


That's the one that I use, and it takes laptop, clothes, locks, files & paperwork, drinks, tool bottle and three local newspapers without a problem. I love the stability and the Airzone, which works pretty well, and I love built-in rain cover, although I usually use a hi-viz Humpback-type thing on it. Mine cost me £50 from a store in London back in 2008.


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2012)

I have a Deuter Cross Air EXP rucksack I use to commute. It is large enough to fit in a load of shirts, trousers and other bits and pieces. Like some of the Lowe rucksacks it has the mesh on the back to reduce sweating. I am very pleased with it.

At the time of purchase I remember looking at one of the Vaude bags (Alpine IIRC) and was very impressed with it - had more pockets but was a little bit larger than the Deuter so I went with the Deuter.


----------



## thefollen (16 May 2012)

Norm said:


> That's the one that I use, and it takes laptop, clothes, locks, files & paperwork, drinks, tool bottle and three local newspapers without a problem. I love the stability and the Airzone, which works pretty well, and I love built-in rain cover, although I usually use a hi-viz Humpback-type thing on it. Mine cost me £50 from a store in London back in 2008.


 
Aha I recognise that avatar, it was your post on the other thread I saw recommending it. It's definitely the frontrunner for me- really like the 'slate' colour. Under physio orders to do no exercise for two weeks (strained IT band) and my current contract has no bike parking (aaaaargh the tuuube!). Soon as I'm around and about again I'll be making 1 x purchase.


----------



## jajacob (4 Dec 2019)

thefollen said:


> Looks pretty decent!
> 
> From the other thread, these could have potential also:
> 
> https://www.gearhunder.com/backpack-with-charger/



Good idea, I like backpacks with this feature. A more practical design that looks good and I will review it.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2019)

I squeeze my laptop and laptop bag in my waterproof ortlieb pannier. I use it with their backpack converter. Ortlieb do larger bespoke waterproof backpacks. If I get fed up with squeezing them in I'll get my self one


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (29 Dec 2019)

I was going to suggest exactly as HLaB has. I have the Ortlieb pannier and the rucksack converter on its way from Rutland Cycles (£32, but flipping ages to be delivered).
And, coincidentally for me, I am also from Peterborough. Small world.


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2019)

I’d recommend a Kreiga, they’re expensive but super-comfortable and great quality. I’ve had my R15 for 10 years now and use it on both motorcycle and bike. The R20 would be ideal.

https://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/206840


----------

